# My lineup



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Thought it would be fun to post my lineup 





































Just added coal today made my own load with cardboard and coal from the hobby store


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice, Ace!

TJ


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

New crane, support car, and also a repaint on the cleaner car 




























Fixed up an old car also and added a load


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

And you already had a train wreck!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

I love the wreck scene! Gotta do the same here!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

xrunner said:


> I love the wreck scene! Gotta do the same here!


lol, I just set that old car there for the pic


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

why exactly does that wrecked car have pickups on it if it is only a flat car?


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

it was an old flatbed with a light and caboose


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 21, 2011)

I love your pumpkins!!


----------



## ComanderAce (Sep 16, 2011)

Update of locos


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like all of the little railyard crew guys are workin' overtime. Nice progress. They could use a little tavern somewhere, though ... to kick back a few and relax for a bit!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm a Sante Fe fan, don't care for BNSF, but like their color sceme. Nice stuff you have, I'm an AZ guy also. Spent lots of time at Diablo Canyon taking photo's of the Sante Fe stuff.


----------



## kaitlinramey (Nov 3, 2011)

wow. it looks darling!


----------

